# GPU-Z reported as 'CryptoRansomeware'



## Dinnercore (Jul 21, 2018)

Hello fine people on this board. Today I updated to version 2.10.0.

It was running fine for a while, was using it like usual to monitor my GPU while testing different OCs. Then it suddenly closed when I tried to save a new log-file. My anti-virus F-Secure claims that it showed typical 'ransomeware behavior' and blocked it. Download was directly from your server in DE. 

My guess is that´s a false positive, since it needs some low level access and I could use it for quite some time without any ransomware showing up  But I wanted to let you know about that, maybe you can double check your server just to be sure^^ 
I´ll add it as exception and report back in case my PC pulls out a gun and demands money.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 21, 2018)

False positive


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 21, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> False positive



As the creator of GPU-Z says False positive. To be honest don't trust F-Secure that much I deal with it every day at work and it got a ton of false positives and if you ain't sure use https://www.virustotal.com/#/home/upload

Even on Virustotal F-Secure says it's clean so your anti-virus is doing something else: https://www.virustotal.com/#/file/1...82eb1653118832ab819edec7d481e92da3d/detection


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jul 21, 2018)

definitely a false positive.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 21, 2018)

Its a false positive for sure
use your Anti virus Settings to Exclude GPUz from Scanning (Mark it manually as SAFE )


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jul 21, 2018)

would just uninstall all 3rd party anti-virus/anti-malware software & use Defender. No need to pay for license renewals or seeing those god-awful "friendly reminders".


----------



## Dinnercore (Jul 21, 2018)

Thanks for all of your replies! 

It was a false positive like you all said. I personally never had a false positive in my life and I used F-secure for ages since I know someone who has some spare licenses and invited me in.
I think I´ll drop that now, if I look back in all those years I never even had a real positive. I follow common sense and try to avoid dodgy stuff, that seems to be enough.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 21, 2018)

Just report the FP and they'll fix it.


----------

